# my new little girl.....my strange little girl



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

I've got this new little girl whom at first glance I thought was chocolate. Then I noticed a white patch on her belly, so I'm guessing pied of some sort. She's the cutest thing ever but I guess what really threw me off was her rump bring completely black! I've read a lot of comments on people saying some colors will be off due to "bad molting." so is this most likely the case? And can someone explain exactly what molting is?? I'm confused here! 

Anyway I still have lots of wonderful mice to post up that I got from an awesome breeder on this site, but had to post her because she kinda baffled me. :lol:

Well here she is


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

She is not chocolate. She is a poor black.


----------



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

Woah I didn't know black could be that poor :/ 
Does her white patch mean anything then? Was I right on her being some type of pied?


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

I agree she's not chocolate, but I don't think she is a black either. I think she is a c-dilute with a bad moult. She looks "sepia" (chinchillated black... a/a c^ch/c^ch) or dark "mud" (a/a c^ch/c^e). She looks waaay too light to be black to me....and c-diltutes (especially poorly bred/raised ones) can have a strong tendency for very obvious moults


----------



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

I'll take some better pictures of her in the day tomorrow to give everyone a better look. I picked her up because she looked interesting.  its just weird, half of her is what looks like chocolate and the other half black. Then her belly is totally different. I'm really curious to know what she is.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

I said black because of the new hair coming in. Its black and shiney while the front of her is dull and super dark grey. I have had black rats who molted like that.However our computer screens could all be showing different colors which can explain different opinons too.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

I have never seen a black ever be anywhere near as light as the front end of that mouse.......I have, however, seen chinchillated blacks that could easily be confused for undiluted black.


----------

